# resource material ?



## artie in miami (Jan 17, 2011)

While I am waiting for my books to come from amazon, is there a web site that lists prewar trains by number and the date made ?? I saw one for postwar, but am not able to locate one for prewar. Thanks very much...I really enjoy reading the articles on this forum.

artie in miami


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Artie,

I assume you're talking Lionel O ???

There the Tandem website and the Postwar Lionel Trains website for postwar stuff, but no comparable site for prewar, as far as I know. You're best best for online info is to cruise through the Olsen's tech / service manual library ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

TJ


----------

